# Would You?



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

As a reply to my questions about where to camp, someone offered me a free campsite, in the middle of 750 acres, on a creek that feeds the Cumberland River, which is about 1/2 mile as the crow flies away from the site. Includes wood gathering, food gathering, water, hunting and fishing rights. Land has deer, turkey, basic small game and the creek is full of fish as is the river. Said I could stay there for a full *YEAR*.
I have always wanted to "live wild". Hunter gatherer stuff. 
I'm getting old. My job is in jeopardy due to state being hundreds of millions of dollars behind in tax collection. I have enough $ saved to last a year or more. Have high quality three season, which is all one really needs in TN, camping gear. 
I'm not married. Only son is senior in college and doing quite well. Parents have been through health problems this past year, but have recovered and are back into the full swing of their retirement community and lives.
May be my last chance to do something I have dreamed of since childhood.
Would you chuck it all and do it?

alan


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

If I were in a situation as you describe, I'd sure consider it.

I would stock up on some basic long-term storage staples, and make some kind of cache to keep it safe, just in case the "hunting/gathering" didn't go as well as planned.

It'd take some careful thought and planning, but it sounds like fun to me.


----------



## OldGrouch (Jan 23, 2008)

With some forethought it could be the best year of your life!

Sounds like something I'd like to do, LOL

--Dwight


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Yep, I'd have to give that opportunity some serious pondering. 
Could be really good. I wintered in TN several times though, and since you know the country, you know the difficulties inherent in that sort of project. 
Let us know what your thinking is and whether or not you decide pro or con.
Fox.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Right now it all hinges on the job. As bad as I would like to live wild for a year or so, I can't give up a job with benefits and good insurance unless I have to. The land offer is open to me, and I will know about the job situation by September 1. 
As much as I need a job, I almost wish I would get the buyout. Life is too short, and I have already passed on similar opportunities that I sorely regretted doing so.

alan


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

galump said:


> Life is too short, and I have already passed on similar opportunities that I sorely regretted doing so.
> alan


There's your answer!
Don't add another 'regret' to your list.

Some of the best things in life require the greatest risk.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Go for it!


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I would wait the job siuation out while prepareing to the max for a year of pure enjoyment. 
I would put a cell phone with a hand crank charger, on the list of neccesary items and make sure it would pick up from where you would be at in case help is needed. 
I would also put a large caliber simi automatic rifle on the list because there is little doubt as to wheather you will run into a bear staying out there a whole year.
Hopefully if you do he will just turn and walk away but you could find yourself between mama and her cubs and that isn't a good place to be unarmed. 

Other than that, pack up some good long lasting grub, tents etc. and go have fun for a change.
If it weren't for my DW and DD I'd be gone in a heartbeat.
An don't forget the HT addiction you have. A laptop might be in order also, LOL. 
Best wishes. Let us know.
What would really be cool is for you to have a phone that takes pictures you could download and send in reports of your life in the wilderness to your friends at HT. Could even write a book while you're out there for a retirement fund. Get this going you may never come back to the rat race. But you may be in a bear race, LOL. 
Good luck. 
Dennis


----------



## WildWisc (Dec 19, 2007)

Go for it! I'd do it in a heartbeat. Why not, you only live once! You said it yourself, you have wanted to do it your whole life, your job situation is precarious, there is no one dependent on you, the timing is perfect. You should do it. My only concern would be that at the end of the year you may not want to go back, I know I wouldn't!


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Do It,I have for most of my life before i was married.You wont regret it.


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

i'd let the job situation play out and see. I guess I have too many responsabilities to do it, but it sounds like a fine deal to me. These last couple decades I have had to settle for a week at a time and without a soul around until my son got old enough to tag along. Wouldn't have it any other way as long as he can go with me. If I did not have family obligations I'd be a hermit.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think I'd wait the job out, then enjoy the next year as described.

I waited out the expected layoff in 2005, and it did come - the first 4 months I didn't even try to get another job and it was WONDERFUL.

I wish you very well! And go for it when the time is obvious.

Live don't exist!

Angie


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i can't see a reason not to you can always get in the truck and leave if you find it wasn't what you had hoped , it's not like your enlisting in the navy and find you get sea sick and have to spend the next 4 years naucious


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

If the job was dead end I'd go for it. If there were a possibility of buyout, pension, long term health care, etc., I'd consider post poning my hiatus until the job situation played out. Don't let the idea die if you must keep working a little longer to obtain lifelong benies.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Things seem to be coming together for this to happen. Looks like I will be out in the woods 1 October this year. Nothing absolutely locked in stone yet, but going good right now.:clap:

alan


----------



## WildWisc (Dec 19, 2007)

Glad to hear it. Enjoy it and know that there are many of us out here who wish we were doing the same.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

galump said:


> Things seem to be coming together for this to happen. Looks like I will be out in the woods 1 October this year. Nothing absolutely locked in stone yet, but going good right now.:clap:
> 
> alan


Congratulations!

Have a blast.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

this sounds like a wonderful opportunity. If I didn't have responsibilities here I would love to try something like this.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds like a dream. Hope you get the green light!


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

How Do I said:


> Sounds like a dream. Hope you get the green light!


Everything is full speed ahead. 
First yard sale is today. 'Nother in about three weeks, then a big auction, real property and home, Third week of September. Everything I own will fit in my pickup when I get thru.
Putting my agenda together now. Looks like I may be headed out to New Mexico/Arizona/California then up to Seattle area. 
Appreciate the good thoughts.

alan


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah!!:bow:
Enjoy!


----------



## kjmatson (Jul 22, 2008)

They make jobs everyday!!! Go for it!!! Who knows, you may like it so much you stay for a long time. Good luck and I hope it works in your favor. I am really jealous by the way LOL.


----------

